
Ask HN: How do we prevent software fragmentation/divergence? - wvlia5
We have a zillion text editors, OSes, languages...<p>It would be better if all the effort was focused on a single product. (Aside from having &#x27;the best tool for the job&#x27;: i.e. Text editors are all for the same job)<p>Do we need to improve politics? Management? A new software tool? How can we correct this?
======
cimmanom
Why is this a bad thing? Not everyone likes their text editor to work the same
way. Have you ever seen a vim/emacs flame war? Are you going to force the
Sublime users to use vim? Or the vim users to use sublime?

Right tool for the right job. You don’t use JavaScript for embedded
programming, nor do you use C for gluing shell scripts together (I mean, you
could - but both are silly ideas).

The same goes for operating systems, languages, you name it.

------
megaman22
Good luck. I'm more grumpy than many about people just reinventing their own
half-assed wheels rather than learning how existing tools work, but it's not
feasible to reverse. And honestly, it should not be. The day one cannot
customize and hack at your software, or build your own tools, is a dark day.

------
ankurdhama
Reason is human nature: Why do we have so many religions, countries, nature
languages etc.

